

Scientific Involution across Three Generations of Nuclear Weapons Science [pdf] - gwern
http://www.gwern.net/docs/2005-gusterson.pdf

======
leephillips
I think it would be at least polite, if you're going to link to what has every
appearance of an unauthorized copy, hosted on your own website, of a
copyrighted work, to give the context of the original publication. This is a
chapter in this book:

[http://www.amazon.com/Pedagogy-Practice-Science-
Contemporary...](http://www.amazon.com/Pedagogy-Practice-Science-Contemporary-
Perspectives/dp/B008SM1T6Q)

~~~
dferr
Good catch. Being a selected chapter in an otherwise obscure book(to me,
pardon) i would have never known. It looks like the root site is littered with
various articles, origin unknown, at least after a quick browse. Still, Since
the title mentioned 'Involution' on a site about tech/startup growth, i am
curious what the poster wanted to point out, if at all.

~~~
randallsquared
It seems interesting in itself, but perhaps gwern had an analogy with
semiconductor progress, given yesterday's front-paging of the 5nm and 7nm
goals.

~~~
gwern
Yes, that's one reason I bumped it up in my submission queue: nuclear bombs
are an unusual area of engineering/science - a field which has basically
perfected its craft as far a it will be permitted by the surrounding society,
and is experienced that rarest of things, the endgame of a field.

